# Vad föredrar ni för WM eller DE?

## MdaG

Tome's tråd är lite svår att överblicka. Sen så har jag tråkigt så jag släpper den här så vi får lite onödig statistik över vad vi föredrar för DE eller WM. Tyvärr så ryms inte alla, men jag tror att de vanligaste har fått ett eget alternativ.

*edit*

Jag har provat, KDE, Gnome, Enlightenment. Har stannat vid Fluxbox nu. Är jättenöjd med den. Enlightenment var i och för sig inte så dum, men Fluxbox är enklare på ett bra sätt.Last edited by MdaG on Sat Jan 29, 2005 2:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ikaro

tjaa... fvwm2

http://www.fluxmod.dk/files/desktops/25.01.05.png

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Highlands

ja, jag har använd gnome ett tag nu och är riktigt nöjd

----------

## MdaG

Jag är lite nyfiken på fvwm. Vad kan man göra/(inte göra) i fvwm som man inte kan göra i fluxbox?

----------

## Highlands

du kan göra mycket mera inställningar i fvwm,dock tar det mycket längre tid att confa den så att den funkar som en normal WM

----------

## gurgel

Sedan jag började använda Unix/Unix-lika system '95, har jag provat fvwm emellanåt, men aldrig varit riktigt nöjd med den.  Istället använde jag länge (ca 8 år) tvtwm.  Som tvtwm så småningom börjat kännas lite väl åldersstigen (nyaste versionen är väl från '95, om jag minns rätt) och besvärlig att kompilera (den trivdes inte alltid med nya biblioteksversioner, så man blev tvungen att kråta omkiring i koden ibland) yrade jag omkring en tid med diverse WM -- bland annat gjorde jag ett nytt (återigen misslyckat) försök att lära mig tycka om fvwm.  Sedan en tid tillbaka använder jag xfce.  Den känns tillräkligt bra för att jag skall tro att jag kommer att hålla mig till den en längre tid framöver.  Månne den blirt lika långvarig som gamla trogna tvtwm?  Få se.

----------

## e2k

enlightenment to the max   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Epcylon

Window Maker er ganske hendig... syns nå jeg..  :Wink: 

----------

## rzZzn

Fluxbox helt klart 

rZn

----------

## mrmodin

Openbox med någon panel, sen är jag nöjd.

----------

## cyner

Jag kör Openbox på min gamla bärbara (tidigare Gnome, XFCE4 och Fluxbox). Det är snabbt och enkelt.

På den stationära kör jag Ion2, funderar på att byta till Ion3. Det gör helt klart att den manuella hanteringen av fönster (flytta runt etc) minskar och produktiviteten ökar. Besvärligt med vissa program med många fönster, men oftast konfigurerbart även för dessa.

----------

## KK_r

 *mrmodin wrote:*   

> Openbox med någon panel, sen är jag nöjd.

 

openbox utan panel så är jag nöjd, störde mig på fluxbox eftersom det fanns en ful panel (eller vad den nu ska kallas) längst nere.

----------

## etnoy

Som alltid är det ratpoison som gäller för riktiga män  :Wink: 

----------

## xevz

FVWM.  :Smile: 

----------

## Highlands

ja, just nu är det gnome som gäller men det kommer säkert att ändras snart

----------

## reiman

Jag föredrar openbox av de wms jag har testat. Har dok bara testat  kde,gnome,fluxbox samt openbox

----------

## MK

fvwm of course  :Smile: 

Gleder meg til å teste E17 når den er "ferdig".

----------

## mrmodin

jo, enlightenment e inte heller helt fel.

----------

## jmk

E alla gånger. 

DR16 med lite E17 godis  :Very Happy: 

----------

## frippz

Jag vill ha en komplett DE, så mitt val blir Gnome.

----------

## shagrat

OPenbox er det eneste jeg bruker

----------

## mikkelhoegh

Jeg har efterhånden prøvet lidt af hvert, men skiftede tilbage til KDE for nylig  :Smile: 

----------

## MdaG

Enlightenment ser lovande ut. Kanske skulle ta och prova  :Smile: 

----------

## Highlands

Jo, E17 ser itne alls dumt ut, men tycker inte om när det är för mycket grafik i en desktop

----------

## ebrostig

KDE... Har alt jeg trenger...

----------

## rzZzn

Nu ere Openbox som körs  :Very Happy: 

----------

## troopern

Flux är det som körs, försökt mig på OpenBox lite granna, men inte riktigt orkat försöka confa till det riktigt.

WindowMaker var man trogen förr, även Enlightenment ett tag.

KDE och GNOME har jag aldrig varit ngt fan av.

E17 är något jag verkligen gillar, dock så är det bara en CVS ännu och ingen RC av det ännu, så det är ju så mycket som saknas där innan det är komplett.

----------

